# Wanted:  San Francisco April, 2015



## vacationdoc (Apr 2, 2015)

I am having my house painted in San Francisco and need a place to stay for 2 adults and 2 children ages 3 and 6 anytime in April, especially the last 2 weeks.
Please PM me if you have any suggestions.


----------



## vacationdoc (Apr 5, 2015)

*Found rental*

Found what I need. Thanks, TUG.


----------

